# Lice



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard that hanging bananna stalks in your loft will keep lice off your birds?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

No, that I have not heard before. 

I had a guy tell me if you hang fabric softener sheets in the loft it will help keep lice and mites away. I saw them hanging in his loft, when I got home and checked over the birds from his loft they had lice and mites!!

Ace


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Never heard that one!

I did have some lice turn up in my loft last month. On the advice of a local flyer, I added Epsom Salt and some Borax in their bath water. There was an immediate difference and the next day, not one louse to be found.

Dan


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Put bath water with 20 Mule Team boraxo (one tablespoon per gallon) in it and you will get rid of your problem. I put it in my birds bath tubs each week and it works.

George


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Dan,

How much of each do you use per gallon?

Ace


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you know that banana plants aren't actually a tree, they're an herb.
Daryl


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

ace in the hole said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> How much of each do you use per gallon?
> 
> Ace


To be honest, I have sort of been eyeballing it. I would guess that my baths are about 2 1/2 to 3 gallons and I probably put about a quarter cup of each. Mind you, I have never measured it. I just went by what looks right. The birds seem to love it and they are clean as a whistle. No varmits to be found.

Dan


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thats the stupidest thing I have heard,

to control lice the easiet way is to allow them to bathe as often as possible.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Learning
You have to watch using Epsom salts its a laxative! I plan on using Borax. Back in the day my Grandfather would go to the dock and get bananna stalks from off the boats and hang them in his loft. I never checked his birds, but he was happy.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

warriec said:


> Thats the stupidest thing I have heard,
> 
> to control lice the easiet way is to allow them to bathe as often as possible.


I'm not sure what you find stupid about these replies. One thing I have found out on this site is that what is common practice in one part of the world is foreign to others. It doesn't mean it is not effective, just different. If bannana stalks in the loft works for some people, and they are plentiful and cheap in that part of the world, I say go for it. Here in the states, where bannana stalks are neither plentiful nor cheap, this would not be a practical solution for me.

All I know is that what I described worked great for me in the Southeastern United States. It doesn't mean it will work everywhere. 

As far as Epsom Salts being a laxative, I have been using this method for many months and I have not noticed any change in the consistancy of the birds' droppings. Again, each to his own. I have found that using clear water for baths can often make a lice problem worse. With the Borax and Epsom Salts I have had no further lice problem and have not seen any negative changes in the birds whatsoever.

Let's not be too quick to discard what some have found to be effective. There are a lot of natural solutions to problems out there that are foreign to us westerners. We tend to feel that anything except a chemical solution is "snake oil" and a scam. This is not always the case.

Dan


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Learning
I was just stating what it says on the box. It is used for a laxative, but if it isn't effecting your birds Great! 
And you are right there is a lot of prople in other countries that do not understand when someone is trying to help or do they appreciate it. 

Bill


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

1st Landing Lof said:


> Learning
> I was just stating what it says on the box. It is used for a laxative, but if it isn't effecting your birds Great!
> And you are right there is a lot of prople in other countries that do not understand when someone is trying to help or do they appreciate it.
> 
> Bill


In warriec's defense, I don't think he was trying to be malicious. He was reacting to something that was foreign to him. I guess that is natural. We just need to understand that there are practices in other parts of the world that may seem crazy to us, but have served a purpose and are effective for them.

This is why it is so important to discover things for ourselves and use other people's input as a guide, not a written in stone solution.

Just my opinion,

Dan


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sticking with the tea tree oil, a few drops of that in the bath water whitens and brightens my birds (it works on laundry, too). Side effects are: Kills fungus, mites, lice, internal and external parasites. So I actually want the birds to drink the bathwater, because it is good for them. And the residual oil left on their beaks is proven to keep mosquitoes off for hours, thus preventing pox. Since I have the best (according to myself) solution for my loft, I won't be trying anything else.

Of course Apple cider vinegar works just as well for keeping your whites white and healthy. So does Garlic. And Neem oil...
You see, there isn't just one answer to any pigeon question!


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Philodice

Where do you get Tree oil? Sounds like something I should try...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought mine at the local drug store. It's called Tea Tree oil or melaluca.
Here's some info I've found on tea tree.

First, it is a strong organic solvent. It dissolves the lumps of white blood cells which make pus and allows your blood stream to clean them away, helping to clear infections like boils, sores and ulcers. It also penetrates through the skin and reaches otherwise inaccessible sites such as under the fingernails.
Second, it is an efficient antiseptic. It kills bacteria fast, even stubborn germs like Staphylococcus aureus, Pseudomonas aeruginosa and Escherischia coli. This has been proven in laboratory testing by Associated Foodstuff laboratories of Australia (AFLA) and E.M.L. Consulting Services. What's more, tea tree oil kills bacteria even more effectively in living tissue than in the test tube, unlike many synthetic antiseptics. It works well in the presence of organic matter. Tea Tree oil does this without damaging healthy cells.

Third, tea tree oil is an effective fungicide which means that it has countless applications for skin conditions. And as an added bonus, tea tree oil is soothing on application. It takes away pain. 

Clinical Studies have shown some Antiseptics don't penetrate below the skin's surface, where it really counts!
Tea Tree Oil gets deep below the skin's surface to kill germs, remove pus and soothe the skin. And best of all, it's 100% natural!
+++
MELALEUCA IN THE AVIARY
As an antiseptic, fungicide, and infection/pus remover, Tea Tree Oil should make a great treatment for bumblefoot and scaley leg. (Staph and mites)


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

philodice said:


> Of course Apple cider vinegar works just as well for keeping your whites white and healthy. So does Garlic. And Neem oil...
> You see, there isn't just one answer to any pigeon question!


How do you use the Neem oil on the pigeons? Can it be put in the bathwater or do you spray it on the birds?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

philodice said:


> I'm sticking with the tea tree oil, a few drops of that in the bath water whitens and brightens my birds (it works on laundry, too). Side effects are: Kills fungus, mites, lice, internal and external parasites. So I actually want the birds to drink the bathwater, because it is good for them. And the residual oil left on their beaks is proven to keep mosquitoes off for hours, thus preventing pox. Since I have the best (according to myself) solution for my loft, I won't be trying anything else.
> 
> *Of course Apple cider vinegar* works just as well for keeping your whites white and healthy. So does Garlic. And Neem oil...
> You see, there isn't just one answer to any pigeon question!


Does the ACV work in the water against mites too? Just curious. I didn't know that about the tea tree oil, especially being used for bumblefoot. I'll keep that in mind for future bumblefeet ratties.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i just received 8 birds a couple days ago and after checking them out they had many feather lice, my birds have none at all so i put the new young birds in a quarantine cage separate from my loft and used some "python dust" on all the new birds, the next day there wasn't a louse to be found on any of the birds, just thought I'd pass this on cause it worked so well, still the birds will be kept in quarantine for a while and wormed, at least until I feel confident letting them mix with my young birds! 

Oh and thanks for the "Epsom salt" and "borax" thing for the bath water, my birds love taking baths so I've got to try this out! Couldn't find any borax at "wally world" so I'll try my super market next!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Well i just received 8 birds a couple days ago and after checking them out they had many feather lice, my birds have none at all so i put the new young birds in a quarantine cage separate from my loft and used some "python dust" on all the new birds, the next day there wasn't a louse to be found on any of the birds, just thought I'd pass this on cause it worked so well, still the birds will be keep in quarantine for a while and wormed, at least until I feel confident letting them mix with my young birds!
> 
> Oh and thanks for the "Epsom salt" and "borax" thing for the bath water, my birds love taking baths so I've got to try this out! Couldn't find any borax at "wally world" so I'll try my super market next!


If you have a Publix or Kroger grocery store down there, that is where I found it. I think Wal Mart also carries it. Look in the laundry detergent section. It is often with the fabric softeners.

Dan


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Does the ACV work in the water against mites too? Just curious. I didn't know that about the tea tree oil, especially being used for bumblefoot. I'll keep that in mind for future bumblefeet ratties.


Not sure about that one, for the ACV, and not sure if tea tree is FDA approved for Ratties. Maybe use Neem instead.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

learning said:


> If you have a Publix or Kroger grocery store down there, that is where I found it. I think Wal Mart also carries it. Look in the laundry detergent section. It is often with the fabric softeners.
> 
> Dan


Dan,

This just struck me as hysterically funny. It was sort of like "OK .. don't let my wife send me to the grocery store for anything, but if it's something useful for pigeons .. then I KNOW exactly where to find it" .. You're a good egg! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

learning said:


> Never heard that one!
> 
> I did have some lice turn up in my loft last month. On the advice of a local flyer, I added Epsom Salt and some Borax in their bath water. There was an immediate difference and the next day, not one louse to be found.
> 
> Dan


How much epsom salt, and how much Borax? This is good to know.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Yikes Lice!!!!!!*

I treat my pigeons with pesticides called "Permectrin II" this is what some farmers use to any of their livestocks (Poultry, Swine and etc...) works really good, I do this every 6 months and spray what's left from the 5 gallons of water and 1oz. Permectrin II in the loft to kill more pest that's in it...Well here's is something I wanna share; I almost wiped out my entire flock of pigeons the very 1st time I used Permectrin II, luckily my next door who was a farmer in his early days told me to soak their body in plain water right after I soaked them in the pesticides which I did and thank goodness he is there while I'm doing it...One thing I'm wondering is, do any of you have seen this kind of bug that crawls really fast on top of their feather sometimes? I never seen this bug at all since I'm using the pesticides...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Dan,
> 
> This just struck me as hysterically funny. It was sort of like "OK .. don't let my wife send me to the grocery store for anything, but if it's something useful for pigeons .. then I KNOW exactly where to find it" .. You're a good egg!
> 
> Terry


Hey Terry,

Glad I could tickle your funny bone. Let's not sell us men short. We have been known to hold our own when it comes to shopping for household needs. Heck, I have even been know to buy tampons when the need arises. Sort of like a badge of honor. As one comedian once said, "I hold up those tampons in the checkout isle and scream..._I got me a woman!!_" 

As for the amount of Borax and/or Epsom Salts to use. I figure my bath container holds about 3.5 to 4 gallons of water. I use about a quarter cup of each in the bath once a week. The birds feathers have never looked or felt better and not a critter to be found on them.

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

learning said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> If you have a Publix or Kroger grocery store down there, that is where I found it. I think Wal Mart also carries it. Look in the laundry detergent section. It is often with the fabric softeners.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan, I did find it at Publix!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> I treat my pigeons with pesticides called "Permectrin II" this is what some farmers use to any of their livestocks (Poultry, Swine and etc...) works really good, I do this every 6 months and spray what's left from the 5 gallons of water and 1oz. Permectrin II in the loft to kill more pest that's in it...Well here's is something I wanna share; I almost wiped out my entire flock of pigeons the very 1st time I used Permectrin II, luckily my next door who was a farmer in his early days told me to soak their body in plain water right after I soaked them in the pesticides which I did and thank goodness he is there while I'm doing it...One thing I'm wondering is, do any of you have seen this kind of bug that crawls really fast on top of their feather sometimes? I never seen this bug at all since I'm using the pesticides...


The thing you saw crawling was a pigeon fly. I've seen two in my life. One on another fanciers birds and one on one of my birds after coming home from a race. Nasty little buggers. 
I don't understand about the Permetrin II........what did you do to "almost wipe out" your flock? I use it too. As a spray and as a dip and I've never had any problems.


----------

